# Firearms Equality Movement Gaining Momentum



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Firearms Equality Movement Gaining Momentum



> New Jersey -*-(Ammoland.com)- The newly emerged Firearms Equality Movement is gaining more steam among manufactures and gun rights supporters alike.
> 
> The firearms industry, in reaction to the Governor of New York ramming through the NY SAFE Act which banned AR15 style rifles, has seen multiple manufactures revise their firearms sales polices to restrict LEO and Police Agencies from only buying the same level of firepower as is allowed for the average citizen of their state.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

NY- State Supreme court gives NYS until April 29th to show good cause that the SAFE act is constitutional
State Supreme Court wants NYS to show good cause that gun law is constitutional | NBC-WKTV News Channel 2 - Utica News, Weather, Sports - | Local News


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Now is the time to note every politician that is helping to ramrod this assault on the 2nd amendment. Its a small start but concrete evidence that they broke they oath to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States of America. Lets make public their names and positions. So many of these idiots are well entrenched in their fat happy positions, but something like this might be just the thing to kick thier butts out to the curb. Gob Bless America. Thank for posting this Ricky!

punch


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

punch said:


> Now is the time to note every politician that is helping to ramrod this assault on the 2nd amendment. Its a small start but concrete evidence that they broke they oath to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States of America. Lets make public their names and positions. So many of these idiots are well entrenched in their fat happy positions, but something like this might be just the thing to kick thier butts out to the curb. Gob Bless America. Thank for posting this Ricky!
> 
> punch


STRAIGHT UP, PEOPLE- get the pine knots burning and lets get some feet held over the fire. These commies need a good smack in the face.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MagPul just went back on its word, expect more to follow.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I sent an email to each one of these cats reminding them of the constitution today. Name and shame is fair play. For this legislation. The crony that started it is a real scumbag making the smoking laws around *Orgeon*. Even wants to make smoking without a doctors prescription a crime. then produces this gem of a bILL.

http://www.leg.state.or.us/13reg/measpdf/hb3200.dir/hb3200.intro.pdf



> SPONSORS OF THE GUN BAN:
> 
> Mitch Greenlick
> 
> ...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Greenlick is a nuthead and only gets reelected because hes in one of "those" jurisdictions. Im now looking for way to initiate impeachment for him and possible his cronies but am not sure how to go about getting them recalled for creating hysteria through legislation.


----------

